# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  مشکل تایپ فارسی اتوماتیک در محیط ویندوز اکس پی

## javad_hosseiny

کد نویسی برای دریافت اتوماتیک فارسی در محیط ویژوال فاکس پرو بصورت توابع api وجود دارد (که البته قبلا از طریق همین سایت بدست آورده بودم) لکن در محیط ویندوز اکس پی وجود ندارد آیا هنوز این مشکل حل نشده و مطلب مهم تر آنکه بدون توجه به بحث فارسی بدون اتوماتیک با اینکه خودمان با زدن کلید alt+shift محیط را فارسی می کنیم بحث righttoleft=.t.  را رعایت نکرده و متنی تایپی از وسط editbox شروع به تایپ می شود و در حالی که کرسر به سمت راست می رود  متن ما به سمت چپ می رود؟ آیا برای این مشکل راه حلی وجود دارد؟

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

از کنترل Microsoft form 2 TextBox استفاده کنید.

----------


## javad_hosseiny

آیا امکان استفاده از ابزار خود فاکس پرو نمی باشد

----------


## binyaz2003

برای api  فارسی در بخش فورم ها پاسخ رو نوشتم برای رایت تو لفتش هم بگم که alignment=right هم باید تنظیم شه و مشکلی ندارد
باز هم اگر مشکل حل نشد دقیقتر توضیح بدین

----------


## kia1349

برای حل شدن مشکلات فارسی نویسی و راست به چپ کردن آبجکتها حتما در همین فروم فاکس پرو دنبال مطالب مرتبطش بگردید که حتما پیدا میکنید
در همون قسمت یه لینک به سایت مایکروسافت هم هست که اطلاعات و مثالهای خوبی رو در مورد حل مشکل شما ارائه میده

----------


## javad_hosseiny

با تشکر از تمامی آقایون و سوال جدید که من تا کنون از فایلهای ocx  استفاده نکرده ام و وقتی خواستم کار کنم با توجه به help online نیز نتوانستم کارائی لازمه شی ء مورد نظر را داشته باشم (مثلا listbox,dbgrid,textbox از ocx های خود microsoft) به این دلیل که با قسمت تنظیمات با dbf و یا list موردنظر خودم مانند ابزار listbox خود فاکس پرو مشکل دارم اگر می توانید در این رابطه مرا راهنمائی کنید (وآیا راهنمای کامل برای این ابزار (کلا) وجود دارد یا خیر؟) که مانند خود ابزار فاکس پرو قسمت proprites آن کامل باشد و یا مثلا دارای مثال نمونه باشد ؟ با تشکر

----------


## javad_hosseiny

با تشکر از آقای بی نیاز ولی متاسفانه با توجه به راهنمایی شما باز مشکل حل نشد یعنی از اول نیز بحث alignment = right‌و خصلت righttoleft=.t..  را نیز تنظیم کرده ام ولی مجددا از وسط محدوده textbox ورود اطلاعات آغاز می شود با تشکر

----------


## binyaz2003

احتمالا فارسی ویندوز شما مشکل دارد

----------


## javad_hosseiny

با سلام و تشکر مجدد از آقای بی نیاز ولی متاسفانه این فرضیه را نیز بنده تست کرده ام یعنی اولا ویندوز xp نرمال نصب کردم و حتی در سیستم های مختلف( چون محل کار ما شبکه است بر روی سیستم های واحدهای مختلف) و حتی بر روی notebook که نسخه xp home edition نصب بوده تست کردم و آخر الامر نیز پس از exe سازی این بخش خروجی را بر روی cd ارائه کردم تمامی دوستان از این مشکل گله مند بودند یعنی می خواست عرض کنم این فرضیه را به حالات مختلف تست کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم

----------


## javad_hosseiny

با تشکر از آقای کیا در صورت امکان بطور دقیق در همین موضوع جواب بدهید (و با ذکر آدرس سایت مربوطه) ممنون خواهم شد

----------


## binyaz2003

On Windows XP: "Regional and Language Options" go to the "Advanced" tab and change the "Language for non Unicode programs" to an Arabic language. 
حتما باید عربی باشه
http://www.microsoft.com/middleeast/...ualFoxPro.aspx

----------


## javad_hosseiny

با تشکر از آقای بی نیاز و ممنون چرا که ما در تمامی سیستمها در محیط ویندوز xp این تنظیم را بر روی زبان فارسی قرار داده ایم (آیا امکان اینکه با کدنویسی api و یا به نحو دیگر این تغییر را ایجاد کرد می باشد یانه؟) یعنی به هنگام نصب برنامه تنظیم مربوط به زبان عربی را انتخاب کرد.

----------


## binyaz2003

من چند بار این موضوع رو مطرح کردم اما جوابی ندیدم در صورتی که فارسی ساز شتاب تقریبا یک همچین کاری میکنه.اگر شما دنبالش باشین و پیشو بگیرید
البته یک را حل دیگه هم استفاده از فارسی ساز فارس پرو هست که حدودا 90.000 تومان هست و بدون توجه بع نوع ویندوز نرما فزارتون فارسی هست

----------


## javad_hosseiny

با تشکر بسیار از شما دوستان عزیز :thnx:

----------


## binyaz2003

اخرش مشکل شما حل شد یا نه؟

----------


## javad_hosseiny

اره ممنون ولی دنبال این هستم که کسی اگه بتونی با زبانی دیگه از طریق دستکاری رجیستری اینکار را بصورت اتوماتیک بکند چرا که ابزار پیش فرض خود فاکس پرو خیلی بهتر از ole ها هستند (البته با تشکر فراوان از اقا رضا) ممنون از همه آقایون

----------

